# 08 brute force 750 elec problem



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok here is the short story 08 brute 750 I been having elec problems and ordered branused harness off eBay that was supposing on running bike and installed was. Good shape cleaned all plugs and put elec gel every plug anyways.... For some reason the front 4x4 actuator plug was cut off .... I said heck with it spliced mine in and worked great reset belt and bam worked. Everything was good. My ways took ths wknd to usual spot did bout 15 miles on quad hard trail riding was running good all sudden temp light came on and so we stopped and parked I turned key off and went turn back on and screen came on and went black no power. Popped seat blew 10 amp accessories fuse. Put another in and popped after 5 we towed in to camp... Today tore apart and everything looked ok no Burt exposed wires taped up couple that were chafing and zip tied wires to frame. And started up did good let get hot fan came on all good then mped on went down street fast cam back and turned off and turned on and bam fuse popped??? Same accessories fuse 10 amp any ideas?.. Anyone had this problem or have wire diagram ? Any advice would be awesome thanks


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

Sick how no ones says anything!! Can someone help where Ito down load wire diagram for 08 brute 750 at least?????


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

did you try manuals and maps and I do believe you have to be a sucrIbing member to down load


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

U have to pay for it? That's cool but does it give u exact wire diagram? Cuz I have service manual does that have one? I need find out exactly what accessory goes to I keep blowing 10 amp when bike gets hot?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

M-lucero said:


> U have to pay for it? That's cool but does it give u exact wire diagram? Cuz I have service manual does that have one? I need find out exactly what accessory goes to I keep blowing 10 amp when bike gets hot?


The manual should have the wiring diagram in it the one I got from here did.


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

Ya I got it thanks. U know those 3 gray circle tube blogs by radiator from of bike goes down to the starter area what exactly are those and is it possible plug those in wrong? I mean terr exactly same I thing I pluged in right way but is possible to mid them up?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

the only round connectors i can think of would be the stator an ing wiring coming off the left side of the engine they run to the ecu=the other comes off the fan an its only 2 wires, no way they could be crossed up


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok they 3 grey ones ya there all same.man how would u suggest testing for a short or so
Something? I keep popping that 10 bad when bike gets hot one right after another limp mode and everything ??


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

check resistance between your connectors and the frame with a meter. I use the audible selector on the meter cause im too lazy to read the screen. Just go from terminal to ground and see if your circuit completes itself. If it does and it's not supposed to, than your short is on that leg.


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok is it possible the harness I got was bad? The 4x4 actuator harness was cut and hid in the loom. Clean harness but my machine was not popping fuses till this ? Should I buy new harness? The bike only pops them when machine gets hott.. The 4 prong regulator where power goes for the winch back of quad could that be issue? I even took off all power to winch ? What bout the little thermostats or fan switch? Fan works just when hott starts popping wth???


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Does the fan spin freely.If the motor on the fan is hard to turn then maybe to much resistance there and there for blowing fuses. Just a thought.


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok So I checked fan don't spin freely just for not even half sec then stops. And now that bike is cool I put new 10 amp fuse into and started right up not popping... When I last rode for bout 30 mins fan was on and got to house turned off key turned bak on and fuse popped put another and turnded ignition on and popped. I had push up driveway.. So possibly fan u think? It's only when gets hott


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

What kind readings should I be getting with a ohm meter?? I'm pretty sure it's that thanks brute mike now just to test i


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Not sure on what kind of reads u should get maybe some else will chime in that knows more on that. You can get some electrical cleaner and lubricant in the spray can then spray some down the vent line for the fan motor it should be a clear line but this should help. The motor can be torn apart but its a pita because its crimped together but just pm me if u decide to do this I can help better over the phone.


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok man thanks I'm sure that it cuz each time the quad was about to act up on te trails my temp light came on and when I shut down that's when it started poopong fuses one right after another. I'm gonna unplug today and see if still continues to pop fuses. I've never had a problem with over heating and I just changed coolant so seems like that's my problem..thanks again I will keep updated


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

50.00$ 10in auto zone fan ,if the blades are hard to spin it taking to much amp to run the fan ,thats when it blows the fuse


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

rmax said:


> 50.00$ 10in auto zone fan ,if the blades are hard to spin it taking to much amp to run the fan ,thats when it blows the fuse


Ricky's right on that one. Replace the fan and your troubles will be over. Plus, after market fans move way more air.

To the Batcave!


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

Ya I ordered one lastnight should be here soon ya I really think that's my prob. Thanks guys appreciate the help. How u all suggest clening the radiator ? Water hose? Shoul I take to get soaked at rad shop?


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok f******** the fuse still blowing I flushed coolant and the new fan. Also cleaned the rad real well. ???? Anyone is it the wiring harness?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow i don't know now maybe it is that piece of crap harness they sold u. Can u return the harness


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

Ya man f*** that's my guess now ha to be a brand new one is 190 I'm gonna have to do that I guess or go buy the 2013 bf. I love working on them but this is getting ridiclous haha


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

How much luck did you have looking for a short?


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

Nothing man and I'm not to great with ohm tool but I attempted my buddy a "electrician" gonna take a look at it maybe 2 marro I'm about bed up how much could this machine be expected to make if parted out haha I'm almost there


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

keep with it man, gotta be something simple.

See if this link will help you at all with using a meter.
Multimeter Tutorial - Learning about continuity


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

Well got rid of the problem haha came home with a new 2012 brute force it is an amazing machine!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

So the mods begin......


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

thats 1 way to fix it


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

Ya man I should got it last yr haha. Hey I have a literally brand new dyna cdi only installed on my 08 for 2 rides. It fits 08-11 and a power commander pc 111 any Intrested message me


----------



## mudpopper (Jan 3, 2013)

thats the problem with used sh*t usless u see it workin and instanly remove it, theres no tellin if it actually worked good


----------

